# Darth Krayt vs Emperor Palpatine



## SasuOna (Aug 20, 2010)

So I just got done reading Star Wars Legacy #50(A shock right) and looked over at the Jedi council forums and this issue seems to have spurred up another big discussion/butthurt about whether or not Krayt has surpassed Palpatine officially or not.

How does this go?
Scenario 1 Who has accomplished more?

Scenario 2 Who is the bigger threat to the Galaxy?

Scenario 3 Who is easier to kill?

Scenario 4 Who wins in a 1 on 1 fight?


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 20, 2010)

You read every single issue of Star Wars Legacy?

I would first like to remark that, even with its ups and downs, Star Wars Legacy was entertaining. 

Also, I haven't read Star Wars Legacy #50 yet and I'm pretty sure there's suppose to be a one shot later on to properly end the story.



SasuOna said:


> How does this go?
> Scenario 1 Who has accomplished more?


Palpatine gained complete control of the Republic. He easily enough had it transformed into the Galactic Empire. He actually defeated Yoda. He had numerous super weapons that were plantery+. He came back from defeat with a brand new body and possessed the power to create a huge force storm.

I'm pretty sure Krayt hasn't come close to that. Heck, the fact that Darth Bane and other Sith Lord ghosts practically spit on him while they would of gave Palpatine high fives says a lot. Palpatine actually did what he did without needing to have a bunch of Sith running around and stuck with the rule of two successfully for decades. It's even worse when we have the destruction of numerous planets during Palpatine's time compared to one terraforming sabotage and a cumbersome attempt to kill the people of Mon Calamari. 


> Scenario 2 Who is the bigger threat to the Galaxy?


Read above.


> Scenario 3 Who is easier to kill?


Read above. Especially when Palpatine had numerous clone facilities built. Ditto on his general skill level, power, and numerous abilities. Compared to Anakin Skywalker and Luke Skywalker, I'm not even going to suggest that Cade looks all that powerful by comparison. Overall, killing Palpatine was a continuous pain in the ass while Darth Krayt was strangely enough put away into status with greater ease.


> Scenario 4 Who wins in a 1 on 1 fight?


I think the answer to that should be obvious with where I'm going with this.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 20, 2010)

Sidious's feats include:
-Screwing with the precog of Jedi with a dark shroud
-Being stronger than someone who could TK Star Destroyers
-Force storm for BFR or razing planets
-Concealing himself as a force user and dark sider from the Jedi council
-Blitzing multiple Jedi masters
-Fighting Windu and Fisto(Who beat Grievous) at once and beating Fisto
-Being able to posses bodies
-Screwing with the memories of trillions
-Being able to drain life on a planetary scale like Nihilus
-Trained Maul, Dooku and Vader to name some

He has also devoted himself to the holocrons/ancient Sith ways. He had the T-Elos Holocron, he's studied Naga's works and describes him as being "generous with his knowledge". Yeah he stomps in the fight and in terms of who accomplishes the most. He's harder to kill as well.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 20, 2010)

So, what exactly has Darth Krayt done in issue #50? I still haven't read it yet. Please do share.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah I really like the Legacy force series a lot I can't really bear to read the novels anymore though, so I just stick to Star Wars Legacy. 

I had to laugh when all the Sith ghosts were pissed at Krayt for getting rid of the rule of two though.
As much as I hate Dark Empire
I agree with your points though I just thought it needed to be settled that Palpatine was dealing with a lot more than Krayt(yes even a Vong disease he had all over his body and having more than one faction to deal with even within his own Empire) but since Krayt is actually immortal now apparently I think this fight is a lot more interesting than I used to think it was.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 20, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Yeah I really like the Legacy force series a lot I can't really bear to read the novels anymore though, so I just stick to Star Wars Legacy.


Uh, SasuOna, the Legacy of the Force series occurs before Star Wars Legacy. It isn't the same storyline.


> I had to laugh when all the Sith ghosts were pissed at Krayt for getting rid of the rule of two though. There's a considerable gap between these time periods.


Well, it was to be expected. Especially when they could practically smell the desperation coming off of him.


> As much as I hate Dark Empire
> I agree with your points though I just thought it needed to be settled that Palpatine was dealing with a lot more than Krayt(yes even a Vong disease he had all over his body and having more than one faction to deal with even within his own Empire) but since Krayt is actually immortal now apparently I think this fight is a lot more interesting than I used to think it was.



Why hate Dark Empire?

How immortal? Has he been exposed to losing his head, sliced to pieces, hit with a force storm, having his mind and soul attacked by a guy that can manipulated trillions and cloud the vision of the Jedi Masters, etc.? Specifics help. I don't really mind the spoilers.


----------



## Bender (Aug 20, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> *-Being able to drain life on a planetary scale like Nihilus
> *




HOLY SHIT   





When? where? how? Why??


----------



## Es (Aug 20, 2010)

Bender said:


> HOLY SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's mentioned in the Dark Empire Sourcebook I think also Byss and the Deep core on Wizards and the essential Atlas.


----------



## Thor (Aug 20, 2010)

Force Storm gg


----------



## Sazabi24 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wasn't Krayt almost killed by 3 holocrons?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 20, 2010)

Krayt's only noteworthy ability is his mastery of force lightning, if he's gained a new ability spoil.


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2010)

Palpatine completely disabled the long range prescience and clairvoyance of the entire Jedi Order for decades.

And he can destroy Jedi Holocrons with a gesture, those little devices have survived stuff, like planetary razings easily.

And on top of it all as of DE, he wanted to turn the Empire from a military autocracy into a magiocracy and showed the capability of empowering non-Force Sensitives into Dark Jedi without suffering any draw backs from amping other beings at all.

Darth Krayt is a no one. Bane mocked him, Anaddu hated him, Nihilus despised him. Sidious's predecessors and ancients hated him for a reason. When Bane was having trouble with the Orbalisk armor, he forced the spirits of Kaan, and others to obey him, Krayt was the polar opposite in every way.

As for trying to wipe out Dac: Mon Calamari's surface was fucked up for years after the World Devestator attacks, Alderaan was atomized, he was so much of a control freak that he could have switched off all the oxygen purifiers and refineries on Coruscant to suffocate the population or drench them in toxic or radiological pollution when Luke and the strike team found the Irek Isramen/Lord Nyax facilities during NJO.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 20, 2010)

Es said:


> It's mentioned in the Dark Empire Sourcebook I think also Byss and the Deep core on Wizards and the essential Atlas.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 20, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> How does this go?
> Scenario 1 Who has accomplished more?



Sidious took over the Galaxy and screwed over the Jedi for ages before he virtually erradicated their entire Order. Not only that, he effectively turned one of the biggest threats to him to his advantage (Anakin) and bested the other major threat to his position (Yoda) handily. 
The fact that Sidious achieved most of this from the shadows without anyone ever twigging that he was Dark Lord of the Sith and reformed the Empire in Dark Empire following his defeat lends him far greater accomplishments than that pretender Krayt.



SasuOna said:


> Scenario 2 Who is the bigger threat to the Galaxy?



Sidious, mostly because of the tools at his disposal such as the World Devastators, the Death Star, the Galaxy Gun and suchlike. 



SasuOna said:


> Scenario 3 Who is easier to kill?



Darth Krayt.

Sidious finally died...and then came back...and then again....

He had multiple clones and even without them he still had the capability to take over someone elses body as a last ditch effort.



SasuOna said:


> Scenario 4 Who wins in a 1 on 1 fight?



Sidious, hands down, mostly because I believe he has the greater tally of victories against more impressive opponents. And far greater powers.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah, the level of Darth Krayt has made the matter of how high the stakes are somewhat lackluster when he's child's play compared to how much stuff you have to go through with Sidious. It's one of the things that made Star Wars Legacy somewhat less enjoyable. It helps that he used to be a certain badass Tusken but it's not enough as far as past Sith Lords go by comparison. His Sith club is practically a re-hash of the very thing Darth Bane hated and saw for the weakness it was...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 20, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Scenario 1 Who has accomplished more?



Palpatine. Even though both of them have wrested power of the Republic, Palpatine did it bigger and better, and had the power and weaponry to back it up. Not Saying Krayt didn't have the firepower, but he is small time compared to the likes of Palpatine. 



SasuOna said:


> Scenario 2 Who is the bigger threat to the Galaxy?



Death Star, Galaxy Gun, Force Wormholes, Sith Alchemy, etc. Palpatine babyshakes. 



SasuOna said:


> Scenario 3 Who is easier to kill?



Neither since they keep coming back from the grave. 



SasuOna said:


> Scenario 4 Who wins in a 1 on 1 fight?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2010)

Lol Darth Krayt, he's garbage compared to the stronger Sith, especially Palpatine.

He get's raped.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 21, 2010)

Darth Krayt is a "pretender" in the eyes of true Sith like Darth Bane and Darth Nihilius.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 21, 2010)

He's pretty much the Lord Kaan of his era, aka the heretic.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 21, 2010)

Darth Caedus could have kicked the shit out of krayt, with one hand. 

He's not even in palpatine's league.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 21, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> He's pretty much the Lord Kaan of his era, aka the heretic.



HERETIC?! I MUST VISIT THE JUSTICE OF SIGMAR UPON IT!!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 21, 2010)

CeriaHalcyon said:


> Darth Caedus could have kicked the shit out of krayt, with one hand.
> 
> He's not even in palpatine's league.


He'd kick the shit out of alot of people.


----------



## Knight (Aug 21, 2010)

Palatine accomplish more.


----------

